# Laid off jam..



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I really don't think I've had enough to drink yet. Things could get interesting a little later.. I went and bot me an 18 pack... Lol. But it's a start....:smile:


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

I want my 4 minutes of life back! Go drink more beer!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

snapperlicious said:


> I want my 4 minutes of life back! Go drink more beer!


Lol... I told you I needed more..... Your fault not mine for clicking the link... Lol


----------

